# Siemens Logo über Touch Panel bedienen?



## Nachbar (27 Oktober 2006)

Habe ab nächstes Jahr ein Eigenheim...
Würde da gern die die Heizungs-Steuerung erneuerrn, mittels einer Logo.
Nun hatte ich überlegt, man könnte ja ein TouchPanel ins WoZi setzen und so die Logo bedienen und Temps abrufen, etc.
Is dies überhaupt möglich?

Oder gibt es eine andere günstige Alternative wo ich ein günstiges Panel zur Bedienung und zum Ablesen gibt?

Würde gern später mal eine Warmwasser-Anlage auf dem Dach mit integrieren.


----------



## MSB (27 Oktober 2006)

Für die Logo gibt es kein externes Bedienpanel,
weder von Siemens noch von irgend wen anders.

Vielleicht solltest du über eine "richtige" SPS nachdenken,
z.B. Wago, Beckhoff, Siemens S7-200/300, Mitsubishi FX ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Nachbar (27 Oktober 2006)

Naja, S7-200/300er finde ich da schon etwas zu "groß" und auch recht teuer.
Wobei ich über die 200er schon nachgedacht habe.

Die anderen sind mir allerdings kein Begriff..


----------



## edison (27 Oktober 2006)

Da bleibt nur der Umweg über EIB, aber ob sich das Lohnt?


----------



## Nachbar (27 Oktober 2006)

Eher nicht.....


----------



## nade (27 Oktober 2006)

Also EIB mag ich auch gern, nur da ein Bediehnpanel kostet glaub ich soviel wie die anderen Aktoren alle zusammen.
Was eine möglickeit währe, währe mal bei Buderus, Fissmann, Schäfer,.. und wie die alle heißen die Heizkessel herstellen anzufragen bzw mal bei denen zu erkundigen was für Lösungen es da gibt.
Weil denke dazu warum es Rad neu erfinden....


----------



## edison (27 Oktober 2006)

Nur das Wort Touch bei einem Panel schlägt gleich ein 500€ großes Loch in Deine Haushaltskasse!

Heizungssteuerung mit einer Logo - da ist Analogwertverarbeitung angesagt und das kostet auch gleich etwas.
Wie hoch ist Dein Budget?
In welchem Umfang möchtest Du Steuern?


----------



## Nachbar (27 Oktober 2006)

Naja, genau habe ich da noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
Habe mir die Anlage auch noch nicht genau angesehen, ziehen ja auch erst wohl im Feb ein.
Weiß daher nicht genau wie die vorhandene Steuerung funktioniert und was so abgefragt wird.

Im Prinzip ist dies hier erstmal sone Vorabfrage.


----------



## nade (27 Oktober 2006)

Also dann würde ich wenn möglich vorm umziehn die wohnung mal inspizieren und weitestgehend arbeiten bei denen Dreck anfällt machen, weil wenn nacher drin ist das wie soll ich sagen nicht mehr so prickelnd.
Steuerungen halt mal vorerst beim Hersteller von der Heizungsanlage anfragen ob und wieviel Da eine "Fernsteuerung" kostet.
Dazu kommt halt die Frage willst du es Haus nacher komplett Automatisieren?
Wenn ja auch die Frage welches System willst du dazu nutzen, und soll alles eingebunden werden?
Mal einen "Schlachtplan" entwerfen mögliche "Portokasse" auswerten und dann sehen was an Kosten entsteht und auf was vorerst Verzichtet werden kann.


----------



## Nachbar (27 Oktober 2006)

Renovieren werden wir (Frau + ich) vor dem endgültigen Einzug sowieso.
Das WoZi möchte ich gern umgestalten, wegen LCD an die Wand, und eine Wand zur Küche soll weg.
Das ganze Haus möchte ich nicht automatisieren, da fehlt es eh am Geld.
Mir ginge es hauptsächlich um die Heizung, sie ist elektrisch.
Also, keine Nachtspeicher-Öfen, sondern im Prinzip hab ich im Keller einen großen, großen "Boiler".
Wie gesagt, habe mir die Steuerung der Anlage nicht genau angesehen.
Kommt spätestens dann, wenn wir anfangen zu renovieren.
Bzw. werde ich vorher noch mit nem Kollegen das Haus unter die Lupe nehmen.

Hatte gedacht, auf der Oberfläche Außentemp, Vorlauf- und Rücklauf
Pumpe aktiv, Heizung an/aus, Zeiten und Temp der Nachtabsenkung und vom Tag.
Die Zeiten und Temps des Heizkreislaufs halt per Panel einstellbar.
Evtl die Umwälzpumpe auch manuell schaltbar.
Naja, und wenn dann mal Solar aufs Dach kommt, davon die Pumpe und die Temps.
Evtl. ne "Party"-Taste wenn man mal etwas länger auf ist und feiert...


----------



## Martin007 (29 Oktober 2006)

Scahu dir auch mal die easy control EC4-200 von Möller an.
Kleinsteuerung mit CanOpen Schnittstelle (Da kanst du dann dein Display dranhängen).
Ethernet-Schnittstelle ist auch vorhanden.
Zu programieren mit CoDeSys

Martin


----------

